# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  گرد کردن! مساله این است

## انیشتن

دوستان سلام من تا همین دیروز سهمیه مناطق زده بودم خودمو اما باز پشیمون شدم رفتم الان سهیمه ایثارگران زدم اما با یک جمله عجیب رو به رو شدم که در دفترچه ثبت نام سنجش وجود داره 
ظرفيت در كد رشته محلهایي به سهميههاي فوق تخصيص ميیابد، كه امكان گرد كردن ریاضي براي
آنها وجود داشته باشد  
این یعنی چی؟! مثلا رشته مورد نظر من 11 نفر میگیره حالا گرد میشه یا نه  :Yahoo (101):  اصلا گرد کردن دیگه چه صیغه ایه 
اگه گرد نشه حتی رتبه برتر هم بشی نمیذارن بری اون رشته؟! اصلا درک نمیکنم 
لطفا نظرتون رو بگید :Yahoo (19):

----------


## انیشتن

دوستان کسی نظری نداره؟

----------


## phzed

سهمیه ی ایثارگرانتون چند درصده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## انیشتن

> سهمیه ی ایثارگرانتون چند درصده؟؟؟؟؟


من 5 درصدیم

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط انیشتن


دوستان سلام من تا همین دیروز سهمیه مناطق زده بودم خودمو اما باز پشیمون شدم رفتم الان سهیمه ایثارگران زدم اما با یک جمله عجیب رو به رو شدم که در دفترچه ثبت نام سنجش وجود داره 
ظرفيت در كد رشته محلهایي به سهميههاي فوق تخصيص ميیابد، كه امكان گرد كردن ریاضي براي
آنها وجود داشته باشد  
این یعنی چی؟! مثلا رشته مورد نظر من 11 نفر میگیره حالا گرد میشه یا نه  اصلا گرد کردن دیگه چه صیغه ایه 
اگه گرد نشه حتی رتبه برتر هم بشی نمیذارن بری اون رشته؟! اصلا درک نمیکنم 
لطفا نظرتون رو بگید


شما یک نفر رو پیدا کنید که از سهمیه ایثار استفاده کرده باشه و ضرر کرده باشه ...*

----------


## انیشتن

> *
> شما یک نفر رو پیدا کنید که از سهمیه ایثار استفاده کرده باشه و ضرر کرده باشه ...*


من سهمیه 25 درصدی نیستما!! اونا که جای خود داره همشون سود میکنن من 5 درصدیم خودم پارسال استفاده کردم سودی نکردم به نظرم امسال بیشتر و بهتر خوندم شاید فرجی بشه :Yahoo (17):

----------

